# Celtic tribal rhythms - The Fire and Thunder of Scotland...



## Guest

These two celtic bands originally appeared in the "Celtic Music - Contemporary & Rock & Punk & Metal & More" thread and feature some seriously fierce tribal drumming that one wouldn't expect from a genre such as that -

Albannach -






The Fire and Thunder of Scotland -






Clanadonia - (Note: the video is entitled "Last of the Mohicans" but the actual name is "Last of the Glaswegians"... seriously... listen for the :15 second mark...






Clanadonia performing in Glasgow part 1 -






Clanadonia performing in Glasgow part 2 -






Pretty clear why Hadrian had to build that wall, eh?

My paternal grandfather was from Glasgow...

So is Taggart...

Just sayin'...


----------

